
Programming is Magic - jasim
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2014/12/18/programming-is-magic/
======
MaysonL
See previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8769351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8769351)

